# pontoon underskinning project



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I spent Saturday mornring cutting the sheets of .055 aluminum for the under skinning of my pontoon deck. I cut the intricate pieces around the motor mount / fuel tank tunnel and have everything ready to instal once my stainless steel self tapping screws arrive. My goal is to have everything ready so i can complete the actual installation in 1 1/2 days as that is a lot of time to be under a boat working. In the afternoon, i ventured onto lake Livingston and enjoyed a gorgeous day checking out my New Lowrance and all it's bells and whistles. The lake was like glass so I couldnt help but open up the purple pontoon boat and hit 32 miles per hour. The underskinning will keep me from tearing the boat apart when running in a chop. I cant wait to have it all together.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Keep it up Kevin, soon you will have your dream boat to fish from and be able to race across the lake with no worries!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats to ya!!!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Kevin is gonna look like a jetski scooting across the lake.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Loy, this boat is almost perfect. i added an additional seat base mount in the front that will be protected form the sun when i am jigging slabs in the summer time. I am also building a box anchor for it. i added 4 removable rod holders for drift fishing for catfish and rumor has it Santa is bringing me 2 pontoon rod holders from cabelas for use in trolling. I made 2 drift socks from blue tarps {I havent got to use them yet** and i got a bunch of pet spoons from Roger over the fall and will be ready to try trolling when it turns off too hot to fish slabs. I hope to be at the lake everyweekend this summer. This should be a good year to Git$um.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

fishinganimal said:


> Kevin is gonna look like a jetski scooting across the lake.


A Big purple jet ski at that!!!!
Good job kevin 
Get er done

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Git$um said:


> Loy, this boat is almost perfect.. I am also building a box anchor for me and one for lx22f/c
> Fixed it for you
> Lol
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------

